# What CM7 Theme are you running?



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

I like changing my regularly so I want to see what the folks here are running. Mine right now is Meizu. What's yours?


----------



## omg.beav (Jun 15, 2011)

I alternate between EasyDay and SynErgy


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

running gingerbreadex.....it is a MIUI clone. i also ran Meizu for a little bit, but i absolutely hate the green in the signal and wifi icons, so i had to switch it up....lol


----------



## nedenspreden (Jul 21, 2011)

I've been using DarkGinger but have been looking for new ones myself...


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

Linear and I really like it.


----------



## famboluga (Jul 31, 2011)

Matted blues, with the morph lock screens


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I was running Vitreous for a while and recently changed to WizMod2. I was never a fan of TouchWiz but it's a pretty slick theme and I love the colors.


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

Stock gingerbread with the wood looking background from one of the theme packages. I like the clean look.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## dclay89 (Jun 21, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> running gingerbreadex.....it is a MIUI clone. i also ran Meizu for a little bit, but i absolutely hate the green in the signal and wifi icons, so i had to switch it up....lol


I'm running gingerbreadex but still have the green font... Any way to get rid of it?


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

JAMT flat black. Love it. Try out other ones but keep coming back.


----------



## Zomb!e (Jun 8, 2011)

Crystal. Absolutely beautiful!

Sent from Thor's hammer!


----------



## lmt1979 (Jul 1, 2011)

I run my own theme looks like this:

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=2279&p=46676#post46676


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm running Synergy.life right now...


----------



## billjohnson (Jun 21, 2011)

Usually anything by Bgill but I sometimes end up doing a sick setup with Cloudy theme.


----------



## bgill55 (Jun 11, 2011)

Rootzenergy. it's pure hotness. Coming soon


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> running gingerbreadex.....it is a MIUI clone. i also ran Meizu for a little bit, but i absolutely hate the green in the signal and wifi icons, so i had to switch it up....lol


Oh that is the only thing about Meizu that I hate. I just don't understand all the blueness and then just put two green dots for no reason.


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

bgill55 said:


> Rootzenergy. it's pure hotness. Coming soon


Can't wait!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

bgill55 said:


> Rootzenergy. it's pure hotness. Coming soon


Tease!!! lol


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Im running NewWaveGB wit my CM7


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Minimalbread


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

"jr313 said:


> Im running NewWaveGB wit my CM7


I had that one for a bit. Just seems every theme I find I have something about it I loathe. I want to learn to theme so I can make my perfect theme and save myself brain aches lol


----------



## adizzy (Aug 5, 2011)

Miui cm7 and aeolus adw


----------



## Icesteve (Aug 4, 2011)

Blue Bionic


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Cyanobreadx, it's based on the original Cyanobread from CM7 but has the blue deeper into the system, slightly different power off charging display and a few other tweaks. Also has a blue/white notifications with a see through notification background. Tried many, been on this one for awhile. Longer than others


----------



## lu270bro (Jun 9, 2011)

My own modified version of the Punisher theme.

Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

"Darknight42020 said:


> Cyanobreadx, it's based on the original Cyanobread from CM7 but has the blue deeper into the system, slightly different power off charging display and a few other tweaks. Also has a blue/white notifications with a see through notification background. Tried many, been on this one for awhile. Longer than others


Can you give me a link to this?


----------



## Cblox (Jul 17, 2011)

I keep coming back to Evoluer. Clean, Simple, Black and White. It's in the Market. I keep looking for something to replace it, but I don't have anything so far.


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

"JacksWastedTime said:


> Can you give me a link to this?


CyanbreadX is in the Android Market. Developer is Rori.


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

Chroma basic=hotness

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## iNfAMOUS702 (Jun 21, 2011)

Just switched to red NRG by raid zero...kinda digging the neon/glowing icon look


----------

